# 4 Sites, 3 Hours, 2 Lads, 1 Town - Taunton. June 08



## SouthWestWanderer (Jun 26, 2008)

NB Photos to follow when Imageshack will behave.

I've been staying in Taunton for a while now, and have been building a list of a few places to have a look at.

The other night me and the other guy who uses this account decided to go and "do" my list.

Here is the list:

Railway Yard to Rear of Station.
The "British Railways Taunton Freight Concentration Depot"
Semi Live site at the "Taunton Trading Estate"
An Abandoned farm near the Electricity Substation.

We started with the yard to the rear of the station. This was fairly secure, but had some interesting workshops that were open, and we managed to get a bit of a look around.

We then moved on to the iconic freight concentration depot. This appears secure, but ingenuity and a long walk had us in in a few minutes. The building is fairly trashed but there are some amazing pumps and pipes in there still.

Second to last was the old "Taunton Trading Estate", which is being pulled down, I had though this was abandoned but it seems that even the roughest buildings are still in use for storage. The only buildings that are disused are the relics of its time as a military site, i.e. pillboxes and toilet blocks.

To cap off the night we had a gander around an abandoned farm yard. Not much to say about this one really, but we wanted to get the number up to four.


----------



## krela (Jun 27, 2008)

If you don't have any photos or history, it's not really worth posting I'm afraid.


----------



## GeorgeK (Jun 27, 2008)

krela said:


> If you don't have any photos or history, it's not really worth posting I'm afraid.



Lol, did you notice he wrote:



SouthWestWanderer said:


> NB Photos to follow when Imageshack will behave.


----------



## krela (Jun 27, 2008)

It seems kinda daft posting without photos, why not just wait until you can post the complete report?


----------



## CHEWY (Jun 27, 2008)

Sounds a bit like a mad mission.

looking forward to the pics....

cough*photobucket them*cough


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 28, 2008)

krela said:


> If you don't have any photos or history, it's not really worth posting I'm afraid.



Who are you and what have you done with Krela? 
Joking apart...heehee...The Taunton Trading Estate...wasn't that where the Taunton Cider Co used to be? And isn't it where the WW2 defences for the Taunton Stop Line ammo base was? I'll be interested to see what's happening here.


----------



## krela (Jun 28, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Who are you and what have you done with Krela?
> Joking apart...heehee...The Taunton Trading Estate...wasn't that where the Taunton Cider Co used to be? And isn't it where the WW2 defences for the Taunton Stop Line ammo base was? I'll be interested to see what's happening here.



Well I guess my point is kind of made, 2 days later and still no real information, making this a useless thread.

Taunton Trading Estate is the current name for the Norton Fitzwarren WW2 supply depot. I hope it's not being demolished as is suggested in the above post! I haven't finished photographing it yet =/

Taunton Cider Co. was next door to it but was demod last year


----------



## foz101 (Jun 28, 2008)

It's the age old rule - Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 28, 2008)

foz101 said:


> It's the age old rule - Pics or it didn't happen.



Personally I don't buy that as it isn't just about the explores, imo, but also the sharing of history and information. I have a feeling that the 'rule' came from another forum.


----------



## krela (Jun 28, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Personally I don't buy that as it isn't just about the explores, imo, but also the sharing of history and information. I have a feeling that the 'rule' came from another forum.



I agree, but in this thread there's no pics OR information!


----------



## foz101 (Jun 28, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Personally I don't buy that as it isn't just about the explores, imo, but also the sharing of history and information. I have a feeling that the 'rule' came from another forum.



I agree there is no need for pics if posting info and historical content, but a thread about exploring somewhere is fairly pointless without pics regardless of forum surely?. It's a seperate debate/can of worms really though, sorry 

For this thread, Krela's original point stands though.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 28, 2008)

foz101 said:


> For this thread, Krela's original point stands though.



Oh yeah, I agree...I'm not disputing that at all...I was just going off on a slight tangent. I also have a bit of a mischievous streak that makes me play devil's advocate sometimes too!


----------



## Fennesz (Jun 30, 2008)

I've always wanted to have a look around the old railway yard in Taunton as well as the abandoned railway bridge next to it that still strides the main road there. Pity i didnt go along as i would have taken a million pics to show you all!


----------



## Andyj23uk (Jun 30, 2008)

also to add my opinion , why not just do one site propperly - research its history and investigate every nook and crany - checking that the map really does mirror the terretory 

hareing round 4 sites in 3 hours smacks of ` box ticking ` exploring is not a race - i advise you to relax and savour the site instead of attempting to stick to some ` schedule ` 

just as an example i spent over 2 hours on a site last week JUST documenting the changes since my last visit [ only the previous week ] - its being demolished - so the removal of pesky prefabs and such reveal new views and hidden features .


----------



## mr_bones (Jun 30, 2008)

Wise words Andy


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 30, 2008)

mr_bones said:


> Wise words Andy



Absolutely agree. One 'rule' I do think is relevant, is that 'it's about the place'.


----------

